# Thoughts on De-Funding The Police;



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The evil main stream media seems to be intent on promoting, along with the idiot rioters, the idea of De-Funding The Police.

Very interesting and being an honest man who says what he is thinking, I am intrigued as to how this will play out.

On one hand, I think this is so damn funny and idiotic and that it can't be true, that nobody is this stupid. Then I think of the HUGE budgets (and wasted money) that most Law Enforcement Departments have and part of me is for a big cut in the budgets, but also OVERALL cuts in most government's budgets.

Do a little research on some of the very cool militarized equipment that most Law Enforcement agencies have and I have to admit that I do not want to pay for 5 MRAPS that sit in the parking garage of a nearby local police department, that they have never used except for parades. So in this case I believe that city has gone overboard with We The People's money and probably need their budget cut.

And on another hand, some of these liberal colleges/universities and famously liberal cities probably should get their wish and eliminate the po-po just so you and I can watch them burn on a slow Friday night! 

A, Watch Out For What You Wish For, kinda thing! 

Also, what rational female would want the police abolished? Maybe the female's who enjoy being raped night after night? 

Regardless of your thoughts, it is no surprise that the evil media is promoting this very weird idea.

Thoughts?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

If it's a money issue we can get rid of the school's. It has been clearly shown the last few months that we don't need that waste and drain on society.


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

I am all for it, under an extremely well defined and accurately accounted for, and reported area. 
For three months leading up to the dissolve of the police. Define the specific area where the effect will be un enforced so to speak. Let everyone know, where the exact boundaries are, and refer to the area as utopia. Then cover it like the purge. All who have expressed support for the idea in all forms of social media, documented, must stay in the zone. 
Broad cast for all to see.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Defund the police eh?

Who they gonna call when Popeye's gets an order wrong?

The left would be the first to scream for them to come back.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I think we should do a trial run. All police in the big democratically controlled cities should go out on the “blue flu” for about 4 weeks. Then let’s see what the liberal assholes are calling for!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

They don't want to defund the police. They are going to extremes so they can get closer to their goals.

This strategy was used during the oil embargo. Word was bread was going to go to $3.00 a loaf. It only went to $2.50 and people were relieved.

We were paying less than $1.00 before that.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

I've been trying to defund the police in my township for decades by voting no on their damn millage increases every flipping year. All they do is harass residents here and act as a clean up crew. No crimes are stopped just reports taken. I don't need no police to protect me or to keep climbing in my wallet.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Chiefster23 said:


> I think we should do a trial run. All police in the big democratically controlled cities should go out on the "blue flu" for about 4 weeks. Then let's see what the liberal assholes are calling for!


This happened once upon a long time ago in Boston https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boston_Police_Strike

It did not go well at all


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I think defunding should take place at the city/county/state level where desired. 

So with that statement, Commmifornia and the peoples republics of NJ, MA, ILL, NY, etc can defund the police as they wish with the caveat that If and when the SHTF there will be zero federal government assistance.

What specifically intrigued me about this concept is in the liberal enclaves of LA, SF and NYC and how the “peaceful “ protesters will then move to the liberal progressive gated communities. The defunded police will not answer calls when the protesters invade the liberals that voted for the policies that resulted in this situation.

Basically, the left destroying the rich left. 

This is what I’ll be doing.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Defunding the police as presented is a bad idea. I think proper allocation of funding would be appropriate. Some time things like armored vehicles are grant’s specifically for that purpose only. So use it or loose it. Better and improved training. Some of the local cops in rural areas have atrocious pay. Making sure you attract and retain quality people would be a priority. That means washing out those that show they can not handle the job in training or on the streets. It does take funding but wise appropriations of public funds that will Improve quality. JMHO.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I think de-funding the police is a monumentally stupid idea of such biblical proportions it boggles the mind. Just when I think the left has reached the absolute height of stupidity and can go no further, they up and prove me wrong. It's like, "f--k dude, you think that was stupid? Well, hold my beer and watch this."


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> I think we should do a trial run. All police in the big democratically controlled cities should go out on the "blue flu" for about 4 weeks. Then let's see what the liberal assholes are calling for!


Hi folks, back from the prepperforums gulag. :vs_smirk:

Only problem with that is the D-rats infesting the cities would head for the country like rats on a sinking ship. There is already too many of the vermin moving my way already.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

One thing I have seen is a great increase in police funding and at the same time officers being apathetic about doing their job.

A couple of years ago someone broke into my barn and tried to steal my chainsaws. They were chained to a beam and the thief took one of my hacksaws to the chain. That id not go well for him as he also apparently cut has hand/fingers badly. There was blood all over and bloody fingerprints . The would be thief left without any of the saws.

The two officers who responded to my call did not care at all as the saws were not stolen. They did not take any pictures and collecting fingerprints or blood sample was out of the question. There is a good chance the offender may have been in a fingerprint database.

The saws are still secured the same way in the barn, but I upgraded the chain to a hardened steel logging chain.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> Hi folks, back from the prepperforums gulag. :vs_smirk:
> 
> Only problem with that is the D-rats infesting the cities would head for the country like rats on a sinking ship. There is already too many of the vermin moving my way already.


And just what pearls of wisdom did you see scrawled on the Gulag walls from our old buddy @Slippy ? :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Deleted. Double post.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

The police have NO obligation to assist you - none...
They need better training.
They need to be demilitarized.
Their unions need a swamp cleaning...

I love the suggestions of de-funding them in the demoncraptic shitties that ask for it...

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> And just what pearls of wisdom did you see scrawled on the Gulag walls from our old buddy @Slippy ? :tango_face_grin:


Something about Denton only has rot-gut bourbon here, and he can't wait to get back to Slippy lodge.....:tango_face_grin:


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

For those that agree with defunding the police. You have my express permission to print this sign so you can put it in your windows.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Once they do then it is open season. If no LEO to call then it is in my hands to defend my house. They will pay a high price. I wish the first BLM self appointed lawman that gets in my business in anyway.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Once they do then it is open season. If no LEO to call then it is in my hands to defend my house. They will pay a high price. I wish the first BLM self appointed lawman that gets in my business in anyway.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Michael_Js said:


> The police have NO obligation to assist you - none...
> They need better training.
> They need to be demilitarized.
> Their unions need a swamp cleaning...
> ...


And your state will be one of the first to defund.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

It is interesting though that the SCOTUS did rule that the police actually do not have an obligation to protect you. This was established from a ruling out of NYC where a woman sued the NYPD for not coming to her aid and protecting her. You can google the details. 

Yeah, defunding is a shit stupid idea.. but hey.. if the liberals want to defund in their cities.. have at it. 

Maybe the police should do a test run. With the cops being ambushed, and abused maybe they should all take a week or two vacation.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

All of this has on goal and that is to destroy the economy. COV19 did not do it . It took a hit but was coming back The Democrats could not let that happen with the election coming. They funded this uprising, they support it and will fuel the fires. They do not care how much damages is done nor how many dies.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> All of this has on goal and that is to destroy the economy. COV19 did not do it . It took a hit but was coming back The Democrats could not let that happen with the election coming. They funded this uprising, they support it and will fuel the fires. They do not care how much damages is done nor how many dies.


True.. and what's interesting is where it all will or is happening. In liberal shit hole cities where the people voted for there dear leaders and enabled/fostered this situation. As I said before, they will eat themselves.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Btw, the clouds opened up, the sun shined and God spoke to me today....

Ok maybe not, but damn this was an unheard of day..

I actually (partially) agreed with a BLM founder! Shawn King nailed it.. the violence is all in Dem run cities and they voted for it.

https://www.foxnews.com/us/shaun-king-democrats-cities-police-brutality


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

What gonna happen if there's no cops and you get robbed?.call antifa?.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Piratesailor said:


> And your state will be one of the first to defund.


Yup, probably true since it is as close to kommiefornia with liberals/socialists/demonrats...

we're prepared...

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Hi folks, back from the prepperforums gulag. :vs_smirk:
> 
> Only problem with that is the D-rats infesting the cities would head for the country like rats on a sinking ship. There is already too many of the vermin moving my way already.


I hope you left graffiti on the walls!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

From my perspective as a retired LEO: Departments need to take a close look at themselves in a mirror. I never had any intention to be a Police Administrator, just a street level cop and Investigator. My favorite assignment was as a SWAT Operator/Counter Sniper for 7 years. Here is how I viewed general police problems and why policing is under fire today.

#1 Resignation in lieu of termination: An Officer has an extensive history of citizen complaints, excessive force complaints, internal disciplinary issues and a litany of other violations. Departments avoid wrongful dismissal lawsuits and other nuisances by allowing that officer to resign on GOOD TERMS rather than firing him. Guess what? He shows up at another department who does the same thing, and another, and another. During background checks all an agency is generally allowed to say is "They worked here from this date to this date." They don't even answer the "Would you rehire them?" question.

#2 Retaining problem officers. Cops who have repeated disciplinary issues up to and including excessive force complaints are retained way longer than they should be. Agencies have had manpower issues since they did away with pensions, sick leave, bridge pay, Drop programs and retiree health plans. All the elected Officials care about is keeping a warm body in a patrol car. This is how Chauvin still had a job. It is also why standards for hiring are so terribly low now. Got a pulse? You belong in a patrol car. Quality men and women bailed when those benefits went away. If you have an associates or a bachelor's degree why be a cop? It's not the noble profession it once was. 

#3 "Screw up, shut up, cover up and move up. This is the biggest problem in L.E. today. You steal money from the drug fund, loot a business after a burglary, sleep with confidential informants, tell drug dealers when a search warrant is issued? No worries. Your superiors did it too. Crooked cops on the take make sure that their superiors are implicit so they will be protected if they are found out. A chief can make reports "unfounded" with the stroke of a pen. They can take names out and keep the dirty cops squeaky clean. Then, since the junior Officer has dirt on them they float to the top just like a turd in a septic tank. "Hey! You're a good ol' boy! You'd make a great Major!" This results in criminals or administrators with ZERO enforcement experience being in charge. They don't know their own ass from a hole in the ground and are utterly incompetent. These administrators hire family, friends and other people who are losers too. These people get magic promotions and move right up. The cycle continues.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

I think that in the cities with the greatest call to defund police-- that the police, all of them, should take a vacation.

No help from state police, or Govt.

See how it works out.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

There have been all sorts of alternatives where social workers can help, (although they refused to come out when we called them). People trained in domestic relations, mental illness, family relations, emotional distress, PTSD (and other disciplines). We would respond to these and if someone was emotionally disturbed and in need of help I would instruct my Officers to take them into custody (in extreme circumstances) and initiate what we called a 6404. They would be taken into the emergency room and mobile crisis would be called to evaluate them. I am all for Social services taking the load off of officers. I WISH someone would have handled all of the domestics, Emotionally disturbed people, disputes and non violent crimes. From what I am reading, they are insistent on removal of Police entirely. OK, who will respond to school shootings and violent crime? A Social worker?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> The evil main stream media seems to be intent on promoting, along with the idiot rioters, the idea of De-Funding The Police.
> 
> Very interesting and being an honest man who says what he is thinking, I am intrigued as to how this will play out.
> 
> ...


It seems pretty obvious to me what will end up happening....

1 - Some medium sized, very in-debt liberal city will disband their police force. They will sell it as a way to save money and cut down on police on black discrimination.

2 - Crime will shoot through the roof.

3 - The law and order types will breathlessly demand that "somebody do something" because that is what law and order types always do.

4 - The state will refuse, saying it is because of budgets but really they agree with the city since the city will likely be one of the larger cities in that state and most likely owns the state legislature anyway.

5 - The federal government will ride to the rescue being more than happy to increase their size, budget and power. They will start by increasing the FBI there but it will not make much of a dent in the crime wave. So they will demand Congress form a new bureau or possibly even a new cabinet-level department. Most likely it will be called something like "Department of Interior Security" or some similar innocuous name.

6 - Crime will drop a little bit and every other city that is having budget problems will jump on board as a way to dig themselves out of a budget hole.

The police force will be effectively nationalized. Local taxes will never drop of course but federal taxes will have to go up to pay for the entire mess. And freedom... Any remaining freedom we do have will effectively be gone.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Isn't it ironic that the same F'Tards that scream RACISM RACISM Black Lives Matter, insinuating that us white boys put all blacks in the same category, now put all officers in Blue in the same category ?

I wish people were not so STUPID !!

1/2 this country needs whacked upside the head with a 2x4.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

BLM...

Except when it doesn’t suit the narrative. 

30 blacks shot this past weekend in Chicago. 

Guess they just need more social workers.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Piratesailor said:


> BLM...
> 
> Except when it doesn't suit the narrative.
> 
> ...


Black Lives really don't matter to black lives matter...


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Little off topic but I told my wife today that I’m curious to hear what the mourners (sharpton, Romney, et al) will say today and tomorrow about old George. I’m sure they will talk about the manner of his death, which is unacceptable, but I want to read what they say about the man. 

The man was a career criminal. He was an armed robber, a drug user (he was loaded with drugs per the autopsy), and spend a good portion of his life in jail. He’s being made out to be a gentle giant and a saint. He was neither.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Hmmmm...no police in Minneapolis.

I wonder what the muslim population is in Minneapolis....

Shariah law.....creeping.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Ah ha! I got it. Defund the police and let the new BLM police force, patterned after the black panthers, take over. 

Should turn out well.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> There have been all sorts of alternatives where social workers can help, (although they refused to come out when we called them). People trained in domestic relations, mental illness, family relations, emotional distress, PTSD (and other disciplines). We would respond to these and if someone was emotionally disturbed and in need of help I would instruct my Officers to take them into custody (in extreme circumstances) and initiate what we called a 6404. They would be taken into the emergency room and mobile crisis would be called to evaluate them. I am all for Social services taking the load off of officers. I WISH someone would have handled all of the domestics, Emotionally disturbed people, disputes and non violent crimes. From what I am reading, they are insistent on removal of Police entirely. OK, who will respond to school shootings and violent crime? A Social worker?


And a couple hours into the 72 hour hold they're calling you, letting you know the person you just brought in is being released and are asking you to give them a ride home and don't get me started about on call social services.

Karen is a big part of the rift between law enforcement and the minority community. Karen or whatever the male equivalent is calls because she's scared or just racist towards/of the minority doing nothing but walking down the street and rambles on about how they "just don't belong here" and or "im concerned about recent thefts in the area". Law enforcement has no option but to respond because what if its that one call that you ignore and the dude turns out to be a serial killer. Law enforcement gets out with the minority who then becomes upset because they're doing nothing wrong and accuse the officer of being profiled which they where but just not by the officer and the officer gets upset because he/she is just doing their duty. Finally turns into just a big negative experience for all involved with the exception of Karen or the male equivalent who's peaking outside to watch the whole thing.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Yesterday we held a couple hours of range time with a couple prior militarily people that had drifted away from firearms overt the years. they decided it is time to get up to speed. Both have a few new weapons on the way. Likely more of this going on than you will hear about.
Social Service is a scam from the start


----------



## Buttoni (Jun 2, 2020)

Robie said:


> Hmmmm...no police in Minneapolis.
> 
> I wonder what the muslim population is in Minneapolis....
> 
> Shariah law.....creeping.


Largest Somali population in the United States, estimated around 80,000 I believe.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Inor said:


> It seems pretty obvious to me what will end up happening....
> 
> 1 - Some medium sized, very in-debt liberal city will disband their police force. They will sell it as a way to save money and cut down on police on black discrimination.
> 
> ...


I truly hope you wrong but my gut says you hit the nail on the head. The only part I disagree with is the national police force. Trump is at odds with both 3 letter agencies so I don't see that. Martial Law for a time maybe but not the national police force.

If we happen to survive this as a country, which I doubt, it will be by the grace of God.

This is much bigger than the BLM. That org isn't that big here and yet this same thing is happening on 3 continents. I'm just not sure if this is just a trailer or if this is the beginning of the featured event.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Smitty901 said:


> Once they do then it is open season. If no LEO to call then it is in my hands to defend my house. They will pay a high price. I wish the first BLM self appointed lawman that gets in my business in anyway.


The Problem is that the BLM movement ALSO wants "Common Sense Gun Laws" and you know what that means.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

Jim's Rant For The Day. Understanding The Rioting.

If you want to understand the rioting and sudden demand to disband the police departments nationwide, below is a must hear 12 minute audio. It is both enlightening and terrifying; terrifying if not understood.

Begin at the 30 minute mark on the X22 Report from yesterday. Link


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Demitri.14 said:


> The Problem is that the BLM movement ALSO wants "Common Sense Gun Laws" and you know what that means.


 Think about this. I will not point out others, but will speak for myself. I fought for this country. Stood up against some bad people. What makes you think when some peace of craps says turn in your guns I am going to get right on that. Everything I have been given by God is in the country. Except my sons who are serving it right now . What do I have if you take it from me. If I fight and die what have I lost, nothing. If I knee to this out rage I have lost everything.
Pick a side and I hope you choose wisely .


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

With so few answers on what dismantling and/or defunding really means. I finally read something that makes sense. Police are not Mental health counselors, they are not babysitters, they are not grief Councillors, drug and addiction specialists and they have become responsible for everything. Reduce their obligations to responding to crimes and traffic crashes. Take everything else off their plate. Society has dumped every problem on police. Defunding means reducing the workload.

Now, as good as that may sound, I doubt the goals are really that magnanimous. Minneapolis is about to usher in a Utopia that doesn't require a Police Department. I am skeptical.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Black 5 said:


> According to jammersix, (spreading his gospel on another forum) defunding is a good thing. It doesn't mean we won't have police, just that they'll be so much more efficient and empathetic to minority needs.
> 
> P.S.
> 
> All lives matter. How you act shows how much you think your life matters.


Tell Jammer Denton said hi.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Black 5 said:


> @Denton it's too late. Jammersix has been banned already.


Figures. He has a way with people.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I had forgotten about old Jammed up his six sideways. What a piece of liberal PC crap he was.


----------

